# Gildersome railway Tunnel - Sept-08



## pdtnc (Sep 28, 2008)

Did this explore with a guy from Flickr, Urban_Outlaw, so thanks to him for showing me the way and having a share of the tick orange mud in there 
The Flickr set with more shots is here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pdtnc/sets/72157607549746332/
Its 1 mile in & 1 mile back out of slow-going carefull foot placing, the first 10 meters or so being the worst and the rest kind of gets better. I should really buy a pair of waterproof trousers, they would be advisable.

Some further reading:
www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/leeds new line ...
www.forgottenrelics.co.uk/tunnels/gallery/gildersome.html
"The LNWRs new main line into Leeds incorporated a 1 in 70 descent through Gildersome Tunnel - a formidable 2,331-yard structure. When, after its closure, the M62 and M621 were built over it, a section extending from the southern portal was infilled with 30,000 cubic yards of colliery waste for reinforcement. Although this end is now buried, the eerie northern entrance still survives, along with the stone retaining walls of its approach cutting." - www.forgottenrelics.co.uk 

The entrance portal:





Looking back at the entrance:




Into the abyss of orange mud:




Did I mention the orange mud?:




Outside the Extended refuge chamber, lighting with bloody big torch and a 4W Flouro:




Inside the Same Refuge chamber, banging my head on the rusty stalactites:




Funky grungy 'litter':




'Creatively' lighted refuge bay:




The bloody fantastic open ventilation shaft, quite a sight after the muddy blackness, a case of 'Click' on a long exposure and go stand still and count to 40!:




The brick wall of the infill, beyond which is colliery waste:




You gotta love crusty stuff... just a shame it was deep and nasty!:




Erm... MUD!:




100 Chains, in or out:




Check the full set on my flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pdtnc/sets/72157607549746332/

Equipt:
10'000'000 Candle Power Torch
3 various Cree Q5 LED torches
4Watt Fluorescent strip light
Salami, Cheese and Mustard Sandwich
Wellington boots
LED Lenser head torch (which I have to say is one of the most usefull pieces of kit I've bought)
Camera, lenses, tripod, cable release etc


----------



## BigLoada (Sep 28, 2008)

All great stuff mate, but that first photo is a cracker. I like the moss on that brickwork


----------



## pdtnc (Sep 28, 2008)

heehee, thanks for choosing the least technical photo of the shoot! 
The brickwork is nice 

cheers


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 29, 2008)

Fantastic set of pictures! lighting effects are very well executed, place looks awesome!


----------



## phill.d (Sep 29, 2008)

Well done mate. I can't believe how dramatic the conditions have improved in there. You couldn't get within 20 feet of the portal at one time. Amazing.
Some good pics there as well.


----------



## pdtnc (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks guys...


----------



## sqwasher (Sep 29, 2008)

Gotta agree with others you've got some great pics here! Your shot under the airshaft is spot on!


----------



## pdtnc (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks  The ones on here and flickr are the best of the bunch from a shoot of 125.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 29, 2008)

Tip top pictures -well done! 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## pdtnc (Sep 29, 2008)




----------

